# DAE is great



## Flo (Jan 9, 2010)

I put in an online request for a 2 bedroom unit for one specific week in March in Orlando and just three days later received a personalized phone call with a perfect exchange! Minutes later, I received a confirmation email. Exchanging with DAE is so easy and so much less money than RCI. Just had to share my experience. 
By the way, I have allowed my RCI membership to expire this month after paying dues for about 13 years. No regrets!


----------



## chriskre (Jan 9, 2010)

Flo, 
Just curious which resort you got?  

I recently did a bonus week with them to Orlando for $79.
Such a bargain even considering it was a Westgate unit.

Now I always check their Orlando inventory for a deal before taking a last call with RCI.


----------



## Flo (Jan 9, 2010)

Cypress Pointe Grande Villas. I had deposited a studio unit so had to pay $100 for an upgrade to a two bdrm unit. Not a bad deal!


----------



## JudyS (Jan 12, 2010)

Flo said:


> Cypress Pointe Grande Villas. I had deposited a studio unit so had to pay $100 for an upgrade to a two bdrm unit. Not a bad deal!


DAE charges for upgrades in size?  Have they always done this, or is this something new?


----------



## Ask DAE (Jan 12, 2010)

DAE charges upgrade fees only to studio depositors. To go from a studio to a one bedroom the upgrade fee is $50, to go to a 2 bedroom a $100 fee.


----------



## Patri (Feb 3, 2010)

But I think whoever deposited the studios before this rule took effect are grandfathered in, right?


----------



## Ask DAE (Feb 3, 2010)

Correct! Studio deposits that came in before the end of March, 2009 are not subject to upgrades. You have to call in though, because our online system doesn't recognize the date of your deposit at time of check out. 

Thanks!


----------



## geneticblend (Mar 19, 2010)

*DAE came through for me!*

I just finalized an exchange with a DAE representative, Melissa B. This is my first experience in doing an exchange with DAE, and it has been a very positive one. I am very pleased with their service.


----------

